# Your opinion about my music.



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello to all of you!

i'm a new member here and i hope that we can have worderful talks together.

I'm a composer in the 18th century style, that is the style i fell more closely to.

This is a link to my youtube page. http://www.youtube.com/user/kostaspapaza

i'll be glad to read your opinions about my music,,

Thank you in advance ,
Kostas,


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

First of all, great last name.

Secondly, I symphatize with your fondness for classical period music and I share it both as listener and composer. 

For first listening, I've choosen allegro from your C minor sonata. I find it rather skillfully done and enjoyable, it has more actual flair than some authentic classical sonatas I've heard on recordings. What interested me the most, though, was your vocal music. I find it difficult to listen, the software playback pretty much kills it. I can only guess that I would like it as it would sound in performance. What I don't like is that your "Non Temer Amato Bene" theme is very similiar to certain motive from Mozart's other aria and that you went as far as to set the mannered XVIIIth century texts to music. I understand that music of this period is wonderful, but you don't have to ape everything about it entirely, why won't you find some valueable lyrics? All in all, you have me interested. 

Your blog said these 100+ composition date back to 2007. It doesn't say how old are you and what is your musical education. Can you tell us that?


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello Aramis 

thank you for listening to my music and for sharing your thoughts. 
I.m 30 years old. I started to play keyboards when i was 14 and two years later i started the piano. 
As for the theory i'm at counterpoint. No lessons on fugue or coposition. I have also taken some lessons on orchestral sirection but nothing much.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

You have one thing to worry about, if you'll ever get famous the word Paparazzi and your name won't sound so cool in one sentence...

Besides this issue, I think your music, is very enjoyable. Tell us more about your training. I have heard the first piece on your page 





very very nice....a delight


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm now after listening to all movements of C minor sonata, two arias and horn concerto. 

It must be said that you have mastered your craft. More than that, you have that extra something that does the difference between excercise (as most composers imitate the classical style to excercise their skills) and art because your love for this kind of music enables you to make it expressive and filled with life. Nevertheless, with you being at 30 and obviously talented, one has to wonder if you're going to continue these imitations or try to become serious artist by expanding the style. I'm not the one to talk about why you can't get all serious with your music as it is now - most likely, others will come to do that (we do have couple of experts in explaining this matter here) and you must already know the common attitude of musicians and other professionals yourself. What are your ambitions regarding performances and widespread of your music?


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 10, 2013)

I like it a lot, lots of talent. I'd like to hear more from you some day


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

Musician said:


> You have one thing to worry about, if you'll ever get famous the word Paparazzi and your name won't sound so cool in one sentence...
> 
> Haha good one!


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

I have to thank you all of you for your kind words. 

I'll post more music on youtube the next one will be a piano concerto). 

Aramis your question is much more difficult to answer than you think!
Of course my dream is to be able to live through my art but this ain't easy. 
I live in Greece so the prospectives aren't good. 
As for the "style" i don't know again if i have an answer. I work primary as i feel. I don't "think" to change style, it comes as i feel. For now it pleases me. Someday it is possible it may not. But i don't know now.
But your question is very good.

Thank again all for your replies.


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

Besides this issue, I think your music, is very enjoyable. Tell us more about your training. I have heard the first piece on your page 


There is nothing more to say about my training (unfortunately)


----------

